# Word of the Day: Ambient



## debodun (Oct 25, 2020)

Ambient (adjective) - the same as the surrounding area or environment; completely surrounding; encompassing.

The rooms were filled with ambient music from the new sound system.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 25, 2020)

I prefer an ambient room temperature, but am perfectly right at home sitting in front of the fireplace.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 25, 2020)

Because his tires were flat?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 25, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Because his tires were flat?


ROFLMAO!

Great answer, Pinky, just posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Great answer, Pinky, just posted in the wrong thread.


.. and I see that answer was already posted.
Am I getting old, or - am I getting old?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 25, 2020)

Back on topic ..

Pete had problems with his new hearing aids in the restaurant, due to the ambient sounds.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2020)

I often have bird sounds playing for all to hear in my apartment and I thoroughly enjoyed it as it is ambient.


----------

